# 3D in Buffalo NY



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have the seven nations shoot schedule at home....look unde rmy user name in this forum...there was some info listed there by a few users as well... I know there is a range in Belmont, an smaller indoor in Springville...not sure whatelse is out there


----------



## jimdukes (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I have found a guy at Nicks Sporting Goods that told me there is a Tuesday Night league that moves around. So, I will be calling him soon. Thanks again.


----------



## jackcoad (May 7, 2003)

*Buffalo 3-d Shoots*

There are lots of opportunity to shoot 3-D in the Western New York area. Springville has S&S Taxidermy has a 40 yard in-door range and the DART System open 7 days a week. Double J archery in E.Otto has about 30 targets set up 7 days/week. We currently have a Thursday night league on-going at Collin Conservation until June 28th. A tues night league should be starting. There also is a Sunday league until middle of July. On thurs night starting the first week in August the West Falls Conservation club will have their range open every thurs until hunting to get ready. Great dinner also! 

Those are just a few. Watch the Buffalo News Outdoor Page in the Sunday paper.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I dropped the Buff News just because of how little information of worthwhile value was conatined- esp in the outdoors section

great info jackcoad


----------



## jackcoad (May 7, 2003)

*Buffalo News*

I know what you mean however it is all we have. It is not the writer, Will Elliot because he does everything in his power, but the news leaves alot to be desired. thank godness for the internet where you can get the info without supporting the rag.:darkbeer:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am not a fan of NY Outdoors news or the NY Game & Fish- but get both just for that rare occasion of something worthwhile to read in them.


It is amazing to see how many folks from western NY are on this page alone...and there is a bunch!!!!


----------

